# Can't post in Classifieds.



## Jackley (Nov 3, 2013)

I've had a look through the other threads, and I know that I have to have been on the site for a minimum of 6 months and have 100 posts.

I joined in January 2012 and have 102 posts, but it's still not letting me post.

Any help?


----------



## Pezshreds (Nov 3, 2013)

Oh didn't you know man? Just you specifically aren't allowed to post in the classifieds Jack.

Sorry man.


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 3, 2013)

You just crossed the threshold. Give the system a day or so.

Thanks.


----------

